# Blackstone  or Blue Rhino?



## Chrisco6 (May 5, 2018)

Looking for opinions on wich one to go with. Was gonna buy the wife one for her birthday. Seems like like the blackstone is great 
With good reviews, but looking at the blue rhino it
Looks well built but I don't 
Know.  Also not many reviews on the b. Rhino
Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## PopPop (May 5, 2018)

Never heard of the Blue Rhino, the Blackstone has not left me wanting.


----------



## Bream Pole (May 6, 2018)

i looked at the Blue Rhino at Lowes before buying the 17" Blackstone.  Reviews sold me and I haven't been disappointed.  Rhino I think is 22" and from what I understand Blackstone now has a 22" for not much more than the Rhino.  Me I'd go with the proven product.


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2018)

Bream Pole said:


> i looked at the Blue Rhino at Lowes before buying the 17" Blackstone.  Reviews sold me and I haven't been disappointed.  Rhino I think is 22" and from what I understand Blackstone now has a 22" for not much more than the Rhino.  Me I'd go with the proven product.



Same here. Saw one at Lowes this weekend and it's basically the same thing as the Blackstone only smaller.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2018)

Blackstone. I have had one for years, and it is the deal. The other may or may not be.


----------



## elfiii (May 7, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Blackstone. I have had one for years, and it is the deal. The other may or may not be.



If the Hillbilly® says that's the one, that's the one.


----------



## Dub (May 7, 2018)

How about getting her a gas grill and a large griddle insert that can be used on it ?


----------



## Patriot44 (May 7, 2018)

> Hillbilly®



I love it...


----------



## Bream Pole (May 7, 2018)

I also have the gas grill and griddle  you can put on it -- Camp Chef brand.  Very awkward. Much prefer my 17" blackstone.  Plan on giving it away to a neighbor when I get the chance to clean it up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 8, 2018)

Bream Pole said:


> I also have the gas grill and griddle  you can put on it -- Camp Chef brand.  Very awkward. Much prefer my 17" blackstone.  Plan on giving it away to a neighbor when I get the chance to clean it up.



Those Camp Chefs are nice and are good cookers, but the only thing I don't like about the one I've used is the round burners instead of the ones on the Blackstone that go all the way across the cooking surface.


----------



## pikehunter (May 8, 2018)

Blackstone..Dance wid da one that brung ya..


----------



## Bream Pole (May 8, 2018)

camp stove I have is rectangular with two round burners and it is fine for frying fish but that griddle thing is awkward and like you Hillbilly I didn't like the way the griddle operated over the round burners.


----------



## sinclair1 (May 8, 2018)

I am going with the blackstone, but those built in covers on the blue rhino were pretty cool.


----------



## Shonswer (Oct 21, 2019)

Does she know about electric griddles? There are many articles about them  https://grillguru.org/best-electric-griddle/, https://www.lynnskitchenadventures.com/electric-skillet-or-griddle/. 
As for me, I’m using Secura GR-1503XL https://www.amazon.com/Secura-GR-1503XL-Electric-Reversible-Griddle/dp/B00MF55AAI/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Secura+GR-1503XL+1800W+Electric+Reversible+2+in+1+Grill+Griddle+w/Glass+Lid+Indoor&qid=1571650655&s=home-garden&sr=1-1. It was hard to switch on it, but now I don’t regret. My wife is also satisfied and cooks very delicious pancakes on it.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 21, 2019)

Blackstone only for me.


----------



## BDD (Oct 21, 2019)

Either would probably be ok ,  But I couldn’t even imagine cooking on anything less
Then 36 inches.  I guess if you’re wanting something to take camping or tail-gating
But if it’s only for home use , I always find something to fill up the 36 inches.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 21, 2019)

BDD said:


> Either would probably be ok ,  But I couldn’t even imagine cooking on anything less
> Then 36 inches.  I guess if you’re wanting something to take camping or tail-gating
> But if it’s only for home use , I always find something to fill up the 36 inches.




I got the 36 and wish I had a 48...


----------



## pop pop jones (Oct 23, 2019)

Nothing worse than fighting hot and cold spots, on a griddle. Blackstone all the way.


----------



## nkbigdog (Oct 24, 2019)

Blackstone for the win!


----------



## tr21 (Oct 24, 2019)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I got the 36 and wish I had a 48...


I don't see a Blackstone 48in. on their website. but I might weld 2 36in. together for a 72in. man there will be bacon, sausage, eggs and hashbrowns flying everywhere


----------



## tr21 (Oct 24, 2019)

and still have room for pancakes


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Oct 24, 2019)

They don't make a 48...


----------



## flint river nut (Oct 24, 2019)

I have a 48" Blue Rhino and love it!! I like the fact that you can light the individual burners and cook on one side or you light all and utilize the entire surface.  It gets hot fast and cleans easily.  It takes more time to prep the food than it does to cook the food.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 24, 2019)

Shonswer said:


> Does she know about electric griddles? There are many articles about them  https://grillguru.org/best-electric-griddle/, https://www.lynnskitchenadventures.com/electric-skillet-or-griddle/.
> As for me, I’m using Secura GR-1503XL https://www.amazon.com/Secura-GR-1503XL-Electric-Reversible-Griddle/dp/B00MF55AAI/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=Secura+GR-1503XL+1800W+Electric+Reversible+2+in+1+Grill+Griddle+w/Glass+Lid+Indoor&qid=1571650655&s=home-garden&sr=1-1. It was hard to switch on it, but now I don’t regret. My wife is also satisfied and cooks very delicious pancakes on it.



Yes Sir..

I never got on the Blackstone train. Those that have, more power to ya'.

I have a few electric griddles. Big one's
Couldn't be a whole lot more happy with them as I am.

They will do about anything you want from a griddle.

Most of my "showing out" cooking is on the trusty Webber. I'm building a block pit on a utility trailer as we speak.

If I get a cravin' flung, I'll get one of those outside gas griddle's. I'm good for now though.

PS... I have a good size Sunbeam electric fry pan with a vented lid.. That baby cooks the BEST (breaded) poke' chops, cubed beef, pork and venison ever. Just Sayin'. ?


----------



## PopPop (Oct 24, 2019)

Son in law got a blue rhino, it was pretty lame, 3 of four zones just did not get hot enough to cook bacon or steaks. We wound up sealing it up beneath the burners with aluminum foil to get us by. We were at the beach cooking for 12 and had to make do. When we got home he it took it back.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 26, 2019)

Blackstone is the only way to go. Thas all there ares hoss.


----------

